# wz_tooltip.js



## tacktales (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin *neu* hier und hab mich durch unendlich viele Themen gelesen, weil ich gerade versuche, meine HP zu modifizieren.

Nun hätte ich gerne das oft erwähnte wz_tooltip.js verwendet.

Leider leider leider wird da dann immer auf die Seite walterzorn.de verwiesen, auf der man alles nachlesen kann.
Funktioniert aber leider nicht, die Site gibt es nicht mehr...

Hat mir jemand ne Idee, wo ich die Infos sonst her kriege

DANKE!!

LG Iris


----------



## sheel (6. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung obs stimmt, aber angeblich ist der Arme depressiv geworden und mit 62 gestorben.

Was die Datei angeht: Ist wirklich nicht schwer, die über Google zu finden.
Gleich der erste Eintrag hat den Code zum rauskopieren.


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

Hi,

mir wurde leider auch diese schreckliche Nachricht übermittelt, als ich kürzlich die längere Offline-Zeit der Seite angesprochen habe.

Ich konnte aber gerade eben eine Kopie der Dokumentation (tooltip.htm) ausfindig machen ;-)

http://www.abalslev.dk/js_workshop/_WZ_DragDropTing/WZ_downloads/tooltips.html

Leider wurde es versäumt, ebenso die Erweiterungen-Seite (extensions.htm) mit zusätzlichen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten  auf dem Server bereitzustellen 

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden - ich halte weiter Ausschau 

mfg Maik


----------



## Quaese (6. Juli 2010)

Hi,

auch immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt in solchen Sachen web.archiv.org. Dort finden sich
www.walterzorn.de und sein tooltip.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

Bin ich gaga  :suspekt:

War vorhin meine erste Anlaufstelle zwecks Recherche, und dann diese sinngemäße Antwort vom Server


> Sorry, no matches found.



mfg Maik


----------



## Quaese (6. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen, dass so ein Server auch seinen Stolz hat, aber das wäre fies ;-)

Quaese


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

Stolz? 

Ich führe so ein Verhalten eindeutig auf Amnesie, Gedächtnislücken zurück 

mfg Maik


----------



## tacktales (7. Juli 2010)

*DANKE!!

Ihr seit spitze!*

Obwohl ich auch auf die Idee mit dem Webarchiv hätte kommen können!! :--(

LG Iris


----------

